# Report on the history of O&P and when, why and how paid...



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, State Farm!

Interesting and revealing report that I belive fully supports my contention that O&P is required on 100% in all cases - even if the HO/insured does the work themselves.

Link to the report at: http://www.iccoa.com under the heading "Withholding Overhead and Profit is Wrong if Insurance Companies Are Trying to Act Right"


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

So .... ah .... what does that actually MEAN?


----------

